# Schwinn Axum DP First Look - sub-$500 mountain bike with dropper post



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

First hand build write up by me:








Review: Schwinn Axum - best under $400 bike from Walmart?


Is it good enough to recommend to friends and family who want to start mountain biking for under $500? Description "How much do I need to spend for a mountain bike?" is a question we often hear from folks looking to get into the sport or get some exercise on bike trails. Our answer is often...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

lt looks great for casual trail and family rides where you won't be smashing down rock gardens or nailing black routes at the trail park.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

This is not a bike intended or safe for any off-road riding beyond smooth gravel. One photo-op ride by an experienced rider does not make this bike worthy of that terrain. 

Feel free to brand me a bike-snob. However, I say this all from a good place, as this is a purely deceptive post.


----------



## bow53 (Jan 8, 2021)

id rather buy this bike then a trek marlin. dang those marlins are peices of crap


----------



## j-t-g (Aug 15, 2013)

Components aside all these frames are basically the same. Sorry you had a bad experience with Trek but it coulda been anybody's hard tail for the same amount of money. They look different but they're basically identical except the garbage that's strapped to them.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

bjcccat said:


> This is not a bike intended or safe for any off-road riding beyond smooth gravel. One photo-op ride by an experienced rider does not make this bike worthy of that terrain.


That's what I was thinking too but I actually watched the YouTube video that then led to autoplay of other YouTube channels reviewing the bike, one actually taking it down a black trail. That particular reviewer gave what seemed like a critical review of component selection but in the end the bike seemed pretty legit for a $500 bike. Not that I would ever buy one 😋 But for a cheap light trail bike it seems like it would work ok. I guess it would depend on what your version of "trail" is. It's pretty heavy though, just over 36lbs.

Edit: They reviewer said the drivetrain sucked and the fork had zero damping. Upgrade those items with used or cheap components and then it's a cheap/solid trail ride.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

As a bike for dad to ride with the kids on their bikes, or a bike to take on the back of the motor home for getting about while on holiday, it's ideal.
Not so expensive that it would be a disaster if it was stolen, but good enough for a bit of casual trail riding.
Looks solid enough to cope with that, l don't think it would fall to pieces if you took it to a trail centre either, although it would of course not be the ideal choice.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> This is not a bike intended or safe for any off-road riding beyond smooth gravel. One photo-op ride by an experienced rider does not make this bike worthy of that terrain.
> 
> Feel free to brand me a bike-snob. However, I say this all from a good place, as this is a purely deceptive post.


Yeah, you're a bike snob.
This bike is fine for typical green and blue trail riding. The community was taking bikes with smaller tires, weaker brakes, steeper geo, and less responsive & shorter travel forks down blacks for decades. And those didn't even come with a dropper or a kickstand!


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with this bike. What do you want for $500 anyway? It's a great starter bike and I'm glad Schwinn is upsetting this obnoxious market with a reasonably priced entry level bike. I would recommend for a beginner.

BTW, you can't even get a hardtail aluminum frame anymore for $500. This frame does not have thru-axle but it does have a tapered head tube. So at least it's upgradable to make it better. That's a good deal.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I like that they kept it simple with a 1x drivetrain with a sort-of wide range cassette. So many of these lower end bike just toss a cheap 3x8 drivetrain on there and the newer riders who end up on these bikes wind up spending their first rides with a crossed up chain. A simple 1 lever shifting is the way to go for new riders.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

shwndh said:


> There's nothing wrong with this bike. What do you want for $500 anyway? It's a great starter bike and I'm glad Schwinn is upsetting this obnoxious market with a reasonably priced entry level bike. I would recommend for a beginner.
> 
> BTW, you can't even get a hardtail aluminum frame anymore for $500. This frame does not have thru-axle but it does have a tampered head tube. So at least it's upgradable to make it better. That's a good deal.


Yeah and it has QR boost spacing, internal dropper rooting and better geo than bikes at this price point. 
I would buy it and slowly upgrade it.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright all you lovers out there. Put your pennies where your mouth is and go buy one of these...

A mountain bike doesn’t have to be expensive, but it should be safe. A bike that comes with parts that the manufacturer specifically states are “not intended for off-road riding” is not a mountain bike.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> Alright all you lovers out there. Put your pennies where your mouth is and go buy one of these...
> 
> A mountain bike doesn't have to be expensive, but it should be safe. A bike that comes with parts that the manufacturer specifically states are "not intended for off-road riding" is not a mountain bike.


Please, tell us what these parts are and how they are compromising the safety of the bike.

It would be entertaining to run out and buy this thing today, if not for simply filming a YouTube video. Bomb down some tech runs, hit some gaps at the park, load it up for a bikepacking adventure. But that's been done 100 times before, by far more talented riders, on much lesser bikes. Boring, like this discussion.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

bjcccat said:


> Alright all you lovers out there. Put your pennies where your mouth is and go buy one of these...
> 
> A mountain bike doesn't have to be expensive, but it should be safe. A bike that comes with parts that the manufacturer specifically states are "not intended for off-road riding" is not a mountain bike.


Its a beginners bike. Designed for the sort of things beginners will do. I wouldn't buy it any sooner than I would by a strider bike for the same reason... it's not suitable for my skill level or the trails I ride. That doesn't mean it's not suitable for anyone. People need to start somewhere. This is a hell of a lot better than the Costco bike I learned to ride on years ago.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

bjcccat said:


> This is not a bike intended or safe for any off-road riding beyond smooth gravel. One photo-op ride by an experienced rider does not make this bike worthy of that terrain.
> 
> Feel free to brand me a bike-snob. However, I say this all from a good place, as this is a purely deceptive post.


I smashed and thrashed an entry-to-mid level GT Avalanche hardtail with a yellow-sticker Suntour front fork for over a year through rock gardens, continual 12-18" drops, roots, stumps, etc and didn't break myself or the bike. Was it heavier and had lower quality components than more expensive bikes? Of course, but there was nothing any less safe about riding that cheap GT than a much nicer boutique bike. I know. I did it.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I do have to disagree with the original review on one thing. I have seen trail-worthy bikes in the sub-$500 range, though it's been a few years. The Redline Monocog was my goto rig for more than a year and one of the strongest riders I know rode one as well and (unlike me) he completely destroyed people on bikes costing 5x as much.

I know a lot of people don't think a SS with a rigid fork is a viable beginners bike, but I suspect a lot of folks would do just fine with one and that would give them a viable basic bike to upgrade later. I still miss that bike.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

x..


----------



## Bozo T CLown (Aug 10, 2020)

Colo Springs E said:


> I smashed and thrashed an entry-to-mid level GT Avalanche hardtail with a yellow-sticker Suntour front fork for over a year through rock gardens, continual 12-18" drops, roots, stumps, etc and didn't break myself or the bike. Was it heavier and had lower quality components than more expensive bikes? Of course, but there was nothing any less safe about riding that cheap GT than a much nicer boutique bike. I know. I did it.


Agree. I was on a cheap (practically) ridged, tiny forked, bike in the early 90's trying to ride everything. Bike was better than the rider. Saved up and bought a Gary Fisher hardtail about 1997. Still have it. Would I choose those bikes now? Of course not. But we all can't, and shouldn't, start out on $8,000+ FS bikes.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

meh


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

I would ride all these 90s bikes you are posting in a heartbeat over this total piece of crap department store Schwinn...

I am not trying to hate on anyone when I criticize this bike.

I assure you though, I could trash this bike in a few hours on a pedestrian level trail...

This bike is a total illusion... Looks like a mountain bike, so it must be one...

Department store brands play the mimic all the time, looks like a unicorn, must be a unicorn...


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Not everyone has the ability to drop $2,000+ on a bike.

Please tell me specifically in what way the Shwinn is a "total piece of crap"

The frame is good, the wheels are solid, group set is fine, dropper post and saddle fine, bars fine

Brakes are mechanical discs, not perfect but better than V-brakes and won't fail on you.

Fork is crap, and would be my first upgrade, but it's not unsafe and unlikely to fail in normal use.
And likely better than no front suspension while you save for a better fork.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

None of the below can be considered "good" or "fine".

The dropper post is an OEM backwards engendered un-serviceable piece of junk.

AXE drivetrain??? Good luck with spares.

I can go on and on and on...

Gear doesn't make the rider, but no real rider would reasonably consider this turd bucket...


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't believe this bike is meant for or targeted at real riders. Seems total fine for what it is and what it's meant to do.
I wouldn't buy it. Heck, I"d rather go without and save some more money until I had $800-$1000 and buy a higher end 10yr old bike.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> I assure you though, I could trash this bike in a few hours on a pedestrian level trail...
> 
> This bike is a total illusion... Looks like a mountain bike, so it must be one...


Im sure you could, but I don't know how bragging about your lack of skills and riding ability strengthens your argument.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

The issue seems to come down to, is this a "mountain bike"
Well, no it isn't.
lt's a "trail bike" or commuter bike.

Not that you couldn't take it off road. The manufacturer will say not, because that would open them up to possible litigation.

"Hey, l took the bike down the Red Bull route and the rear wheel collapsed after l pulled a 360 off a twenty foot ramp"


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

bjcccat said:


> I assure you though, I could trash this bike in a few hours on a pedestrian level trail...


And you think this is a good measure of what a person new to our sport could do to their very first mountain bike?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

DeeCount said:


> I don't believe this bike is meant for or targeted at real riders. Seems total fine for what it is and what it's meant to do.
> I wouldn't buy it. Heck, I"d rather go without and save some more money until I had $800-$1000 and buy a higher end 10yr old bike.


The big catch 22 of new riders getting into the sport right here.

The best bike for $500 is not a new bike. It's a used bike with good older components. But having the expertise to realize this and be able to pick a good used bike requires skills that only come with riding over time.

So lots of us (I did when I was new) buy bikes like this or worse and ride them until we have a little experience and realize what's going to break on us. Every criticism of this bike made in this thread is mostly legit. This isn't a great bike. But I can't find a nice used bike for every newb I bump into. This is a compromise to get people in the door.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, final word on this. I am an accomplished racer on multiple levels, was a travelling pro tour mechanic, and have been a beginner myself at one point...

I would never recommend this bike to a beginner wanting to get into mountain biking.

I applaud everyone here who says save $800-1000 for a safe quality beginner bike. Anyone who is stuck in the past, $800 is the new $500 when it comes to true quality beginner bikes...

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

"I would never recommend this bike to a beginner wanting to get into mountain biking"


lts not being sold as a mountain bike, it's being sold as a casual trail bike. 
See my previous post above.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Didn't want to come back to this thread Lotus Driver...

But it is clearly being sold and marketed as a "Mountain Bike"...


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry... One more thing Lotus Driver... Is this a good beginner submarine?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

bjcccat said:


> Sorry... One more thing Lotus Driver... Is this a good beginner submarine?


Drop me a test unit and I'll let you know after a week or two of test driving.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Ogre said:


> Drop me a test unit and I'll let you know after a week or two of test driving.


Depends how you like your Martini sir... shaken or stirred???


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> Ok, final word on this. I am an accomplished racer on multiple levels, was a travelling pro tour mechanic...


Doubt it.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Verboten said:


> Doubt it.


You caught me... I'm an overweight 40+ guy who still lives with his parents and I get paid to be an internet...


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> You caught me... I'm an overweight 40+ guy who still lives with his parents and I get paid to be an internet...
> View attachment 1933476


Now your just exaggerating your visual appeal in addition to your riding pedigree


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Verboten said:


> Doubt it.


Oh and I bet in your dating profile you say you are "super spontan"


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry, l am confused 

So it's being sold as a mountain bike but they say it's "not intended for off road riding" ?

ps the Lotus is long gone....


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Verboten said:


> Now your just exaggerating your visual appeal in addition to your riding pedigree


Oh and Pedigree???

I never claimed to come from a long line of accomplished mountain bikers...


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> Oh and I bet in your dating profile you say you are "super spontan"


Online dating profile? How quaint.



bjcccat said:


> Oh and Pedigree???
> 
> I never claimed to come from a long line of accomplished mountain bikers...


I would expect someone claiming to be from the UK to have a better command of the English language.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Verboten said:


> Online dating profile? How quaint.
> 
> I would expect someone claiming to be from the UK to have a better command of the English language.


Here is your lesson on the English use of the word pedigree:


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> Here is your lesson on the English use of the word pedigree:
> 
> View attachment 1933485


Your command of the English language is likely an indication of your ability to ride...
Dependent on searching the internet to determine the proper way to bunny hop or lube a chain.
We can all see how deficient you are in making a valid point.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Verboten said:


> Your command of the English language is likely an indication of your ability to ride...
> Dependent on searching the internet to determine the proper way to bunny hop or lube a chain.
> We can all see how deficient you are in making a valid point.


Well, you used the language wrong, not me...

You are just making yourself seem more stupid with each post.

I think this Schwinn is the perfect bike for you.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> Well, you used the language wrong, not me...
> 
> You are just making yourself seem more stupid with each post.
> 
> I think this Schwinn is the perfect bike for you.


You provide a good laugh at the very least I suppose. Too bad your advice is so poor.
I think it's fair to assume your are not well read based upon your limited understanding of the English language. Embarrassing really, considering where you supposedly hail from. Perhaps you should stick to disparaging bikes, you seem mildly talented at that.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Verboten said:


> You provide a good laugh at the very least I suppose. Too bad your advice is so poor.
> I think it's fair to assume your are not well read based upon your limited understanding of the English language. Embarrassing really, considering where you supposedly hail from. Perhaps you should stick to disparaging bikes, you seem mildly talented at that.


I'll just post the definition of pedigree once more. Good luck stumbling through life...


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> I'll just post the definition of pedigree once more. Good luck stumbling through life...


Perhaps you should source a better dictionary since your life experiences thus far have failed to teach you the multiple meanings of the word pedigree and how to properly use them in a sentence.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Verboten said:


> Perhaps you should source a better dictionary since your life experiences thus far have failed to teach you the multiple meanings of the word pedigree and how to properly use them in a sentence.


Ok, I will teach you your final lesson...

You said: "your riding pedigree"

Acceptable comments in regards to my claims would have been:

"your riding experience"

"your self proclaimed mountain biking skill level"

"your boast about racing accomplishments"

The socially accepted misuse of a word doesn't make it proper language.

Also, just because I live in the UK, that doesn't mean I'm British or that my first language is English.

Just like your username doesn't automatically mean you're German, Austrian, Swiss, or Belgian...

If you hadn't made an assumption about me in the first place, maybe we could of had a nice chat about our experiences riding steel bikes in the 90's... Guess we'll never know...


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> Ok, I will teach you your final lesson...


You've demonstrated that you are not qualified to teach a lesson on using English properly. One could argue your that your advice on bicycles is lacking as well.
I just can't imagine who should bother taking you seriously, I certainly don't.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Verboten said:


> You've demonstrated that you are not qualified to teach a lesson on using English properly. One could argue your that your advice on bicycles is lacking as well.
> I just can't imagine who should bother taking you seriously, I certainly don't.


This whole reply is total gibberish. I am finished with you.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

bjcccat said:


> I am finished with you.


One can only hope.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

and…here we go again


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Ogre said:


> I know a lot of people don't think a SS with a rigid fork is a viable beginners bike, but I suspect a lot of folks would do just fine with one and that would give them a viable basic bike to upgrade later.


After hwving this Schwinn for a few weeks in the stand, I'll agree. In fact I'd go so far as to say that a rigid fork would be a worthy budget upgrade to the Axum DP.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

bjcccat said:


> Didn't want to come back to this thread Lotus Driver...
> 
> But it is clearly being sold and marketed as a "Mountain Bike"...
> 
> View attachment 1933465


So I've been riding 30+ years. WTF is a mountain bike? I live in Colorado Springs CO... we have "pretty good" mountain biking near me, including the center of my effing city (Palmer Park)--probably narlier than anything you do on a daily basis. I've ridden less bikes than that in Palmer Park, Ute Valley, Section 16 etc and both the bike and me survived.

So what is a mountain bike, again?

FOH with that BS.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

My first mountain bike in 1993 was a Kona Cinder Cone.
V-brakes, rigid fork, 3x7 transmission with 32/24 bottom gear, thumb shifters, flat bars and stem about 3" long.

On that bike l conquered all my local trails, including the famous "Jacobs Ladder" in the Peak District National Park.

The bike never broke and l don't think l replaced anything on it in three years, not even the chain.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

lotusdriver said:


> My first mountain bike in 1993 was a Kona Cinder Cone.
> V-brakes, rigid fork, 3x7 transmission with 32/24 bottom gear, thumb shifters, flat bars and stem about 3" long.
> 
> On that bike l conquered all my local trails, including the famous "Jacobs Ladder" in the Peak District National Park.
> ...


The Cinder Cone is a great bike! In '93 that was purpose-built to be a mountain bike with some of the best mid-level components available at the time. You didn't have to replace anything on that bike in 3 years because it had quality parts. The fork on the mid 90's CC is nothing short of amazing!!!

Your Cinder Cone was not an entry-level bike, so I just don't understand the relation being made here is all.

Do you still have it? I'd love to see it.

Weird story... I have actually had to use Cinder Cone headsets on a few projects recently... I have been converting early 80's Raleigh Bombers into klunkers with SE Landing Gear forks. The issue is the Raleigh head tube is ID 30.0 and BMX style forks have 26.4 crown race seat OD. The two readily available standards are 30.0/27.0 or 30.2/26.4.... However 90's Cinder Cones had a semi-proprietary headset that was 30.0/26.4, so this was my life-saver!!! I've since found a work around with cartridge bearing Tange headsets where the bottom bearing they use is the same on both their 30.2 and 30.0 headset, meaning the races are interchangeable...

Sorry for the ramble, just wanted to say I would take your '93 Kona over this total turd-bucket for any ride!!!! I'd rather have a rigid steel fork than that absolute liability of a death spring!!!

Here's my latest Raleigh project, but with the Tange headset, not the Cinder Cone...


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Sadly the Cinder Cone is long gone, l sold it in 1996 and bought a Sex Too
Although l had fitted a Manitou Mach 4 SX fork to the Cinder Cone
So re fitted the original "Project 2" rigid fork when l sold it, and fitted the Manitou to the Sex Too.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

This bike is perfectly fine for college kids riding to class then taking out on the occasional smooth green and easy blue flow trail that makes up a majority of trails you find at most trail centers. Probably way more capable and safe than the bikes I grew up with in the 90s.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Lol. The elitist bike snobbery on display is hilarious. Here's my first MTB, built from a frame sourced from the local rubbish tip. Some cheap, nondescript department store bike that no one obviously wanted. Finished with parts from another, cheap, nondescript bike that someone else didn't want. No name forks, Prowheel rivetted crank/chainwheels, some no name derailleurs. Rode it everywhere, plenty of double black trails. Didn't die. Endoed it a few times. Sheared the cassette in half, upgraded derailleurs, bent a couple of axles & replaced them, learned heaps, didn't die. I still own it  Still going strong 
PS the most dangerous part of the bike is the nut behind the handlebars


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

That's great, l bet you had a lot of fun on that.

Great photos by the way, where were they taken?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Agree with the non-elites above. Many of us (and/or our children since there weren't high quality bikes for them years ago) rode bikes that weren't up to Axum's level, had fun, survived and are still riding.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

DeeCount said:


> That's what I was thinking too but I actually watched the YouTube video that then led to autoplay of other YouTube channels reviewing the bike, one actually taking it down a black trail. That particular reviewer gave what seemed like a critical review of component selection but in the end the bike seemed pretty legit for a $500 bike. Not that I would ever buy one 😋 But for a cheap light trail bike it seems like it would work ok. I guess it would depend on what your version of "trail" is. It's pretty heavy though, just over 36lbs.
> 
> Edit: They reviewer said the drivetrain sucked and the fork had zero damping. Upgrade those items with used or cheap components and then it's a cheap/solid trail ride.


That might have been the older model cause I head the new models have the better Advent drivetrain which many seem to like for the price.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Funoutside said:


> That might have been the older model cause I head the new models have the better Advent drivetrain which many seem to like for the price.


I went back and looked at the video - it's the 2021 model (medium) with the AXE drivetrain. Specifically he's complaining about the chainslap and the shifter, obviously no clutch in the rear derailleur.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Interesting I saw a video of the 2021 and it had advent derailleur on there with a clutch.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Funoutside said:


> Interesting I saw a video of the 2021 and it had advent derailleur on there with a clutch.


You probably saw this video where he upgraded it with Advent -


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Great review, Francis. I clicked on the link given for the bike, and it's listed now at 690.00 usd. Inflation?


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

I just clicked on it and it's now $790, and the only ones left are 2 in Large Blue. Someone's on crack if they think that is worth $790. I'm sure they'll get it though 😜. There's already an owners group for the Axum on Facebook 😬


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

DeeCount said:


> I just clicked on it and it's now $790, and the only ones left are 2 in Large Blue. Someone's on crack if they think that is worth $790. I'm sure they'll get it though 😜. There's already an owners group for the Axum on Facebook 😬


For that kinda money, a better fork, 1X11 drivetrain, 
BB7's, and a nice, mellifluous bell would be in order.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Yeah, that price ruins the whole attraction of the bike. For $500 it's a perfect cheap starter bike that gives room for $250-$300 for Advent drivetrain, JGbike crankset and some Amazon/AliExpress/Ebay fork. When you're up around $1000 you just go with something like Vitus or Motobecane which would be a way better bike/value.


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

lotusdriver said:


> lt looks great for casual trail and family rides where you won't be smashing down rock gardens or nailing black routes at the trail park.


If you are buying a sub $500 bike to smash down rock gardens, you choosing the wrong weapon. Horses for Courses.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow! $788 at Walmart now. No longer a good deal.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

shwndh said:


> Wow! $788 at Walmart now. No longer a good deal.





shwndh said:


> Wow! $788 at Walmart now. No longer a good deal.


Also, this post fell out of the "Hero" position on this forum weeks ago and now it is back. The bike is no longer sub $500 and is now an epically bad deal&#8230; Stop featuring and promoting this post MTBR! Is this just affiliate advertising posed as impartial?


----------

